

Argument preview: Can plain language be vague? - jordanpg
http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/11/argument-preview-can-plain-language-be-vague/#more-220787

======
drivingmenuts
After reading that, it looks like the Federal prosecutor is reading the law in
a way Congress didn't intend, but which is still valid as there are no
qualifiers as to what constitutes evidence.

Thus, Congress screwed up by not being specific enough.

